# MIL & husband driving me to destruction



## venuslove (Apr 16, 2012)

HI, I'm usually not that angry of a person, but my husband is a habitual liar and him and his family play games with me emotionally. Today he grabbed his phone real fast before I could use it. I thought he was looking at porn because I've found it on there before and he doesn't want to sleep with me for months at a time as he says that he doesn't feel the same since we had the baby nine months ago. Well, I grabbed the phone and took off and he chased me around the apartment complex. I thought it must be really hard core stuff.I drove down the street. There wasn't even any porn on there. It turned out that he had been texting his mother nasty things about me. How I was *****ing and moaning and how he would strangle me if I found a way to extend our taxes and use the money for somehting else. Needless to say there is a long back story. So, I told him that I couldn't find anything on the phone. I kept asking him what kind of porn it was, etc. And that I didn't care that he was looking that I just really didn't like being lied too, etc. And he made up this big lie. Then his mother turns up. He had called her when I left and told her to come over. Just like last time we had a fight. She lives forty five minutes away. 
HIs family tried to ruin our wedding. They tried to ruin our honey moon. They *****ed out my mom in front of their whole family the day before our wedding. MIL and I went out to lunch while my husband was away on vacation. She said tath he was an internet pervert and had got this young girl to go out with him. (lie) That I was not educated enough nor did I make enough money to be with him. She told me that he wasn't emotionally capable of having a relationship. They meanwhile were telling him that I was emotionally unstable, etc. Just trying to break us up. 
He promised me that they never talked about me. He lies about stuff all the time.Like credit cards and finances and just small things, too. I don't know what to do. OUr son is only nine months old. Should I leave him? He says that he doesn't mean to lie but that he can't stop that he can't control himself and that he can't stop calling his mother anytime anything goes wrong. He says that he will go to counseling on his own. (We have had a few marriage counseling sessions.) Please, I am in so much pain all the time. Not that I am perfect and do not get upset. Should I leave? He also does mean things like forget our anniversary even when I reminded him the day before and the day of when he didn't get me anything I told him that it hurt and he promised me something after he got home from work but he still didn't get me anything.


----------



## EALR (Apr 30, 2012)

Without trust and respect there is no relationship. 
If you want to make it work for your son keep going to counselling. 
Only you can decide whether or not you should leave him!
Ohh and his mother needs help stay away from her! Be civil but don't let her get involved in your feelings and thoughts about your husband.


----------

